# صور السيده العذراء والقديسين



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

​ ​ ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ ​ ​ 

​ 

​ ​ 

​ 

​ 



​​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

*اطفال بيت لحم*​*











الأنبا توماس​ 




​ 
الانـــبــا مــقــار مـــكـــاريــــوس​ 




​ 
الانـــبـــا يـــونــــس القـــصـــير​ 




​ 
البابا كيرلس الخامس​ 




​ 
البابا كيرلس السادس وابونا بيشوى كامل​ 





​ 
الخامسة رسمت عام 1378​ 
الـشــهــيــد ابـــو فـــام الــجـــنــد​ 




​ 
الـشــهــيــد ونــــس​ 




​ 
الــشــهــيــدة الــعــفــيــفـة اغــــاث​ 




​ 
الـــشـــهــيــدة الــعــفــيــفــة دمـــيــانــة​ 




​ 
الـــشــهــيــدة فـــأ لــنـــتـــيـــنـــــا​ 




​ 
الصورة الثانية رسمت سنة 1340​ 
الصورة الرابعة رسمت سنة 1370​ 




​ 
الــقـــديــــس ابــا كـــلـــوج القـــــس​ 




​ 
القــديـــــس تـــاوضـــروس الـــمـــشــر​ 




​ 
القـــديــس ســـمـــعـــان الــخـــراز​ 




​ 
الـــقــديــسة فــيــريـــنــا​ 




​ 
القــديــــس هــدرا الاسودانى​ 




​ 
القديسة ابراكسيا​ 




​ 
القديسة اربسيما​ 




​ 




​​*
​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

الشهيد باستفرس (صليب الجديد)

  



  الشهيدة بربارة

  




  القديس بقطر

  




  القديس بوليكاربوس

  

 

 الانبا برسوم العريان

  




  الانبا بولا اول السواح

  



  الانبا بيشوى

  



  الانبا بطرس خاتم الشهداء

  



              سلام ونعمة هى فين الصور
  عامة ادى شوية   صور   للشهداء
  الشهيد مارجرجس
  


  القديسة بربارا
  


  الشهيد اسطفانوس
  


  اشتشهاد يوحنا المعمدان
  


  




​الانبا انطونيوس



 





 القديس اغسطينوس ابن الدموع والقديسة مونيكا امه



 





 القديسة ايرينى



 





 الشهيد اريانوس والى انصنا



 

 ;
 القديس ابانوب




 


 الانبا ابرام


 




 القديس ابسخيرون القلينى


 




 البابا اثناسيوس الرسول
  




 الشهيد استيفانوس الشماس


 




 ابونا اندرواس الصموئيلى



  




 الانبا توماس السائح
 

 



​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يوليو 2011)

مجهود راااائع
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> مجهود راااائع
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


*شكرا جدااا
ربنا يبااركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)




----------



## روني 10 (31 يوليو 2011)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه


----------



## soso a (31 يوليو 2011)

مجهود رائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذ ​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

روني 10 قال:


> رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروعه


شكرا جداااا
ربنا يباركك
مرور رااائع


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> مجهود رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذ ​


شكرا للمرور الكريم
ربنا يباركك​


----------

